# Anyone from Mumbai, India?



## Gotham Girl (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm new here. Would like to meet some people from Mumbai.


----------



## Iam Mr A (Mar 7, 2016)

I am from andhra pradesh, India...


----------



## evopsych (Aug 9, 2016)

Hi,

From Mumbai too! Super new to this website.. Some good info on here.


----------



## Waser (Apr 17, 2017)

Yes


----------

